# New Pictures Of My 2011 Birds



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are a few of my birds of 2011 all molted out. Hope you guys enjoy.








My favorite black homer's son, such a nice looking bird








Here is my favorite one, and his son. Looking good, haha. I don't know which one is my favorite now.








My favorite one, his father, and his son. awhh yah...haha


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

More pics of grand father, father, and son. Like father like son








The hen that I am going to pair him up to. She is so fine! and huge, I thought she was a young cock bird but it turned out to be a girl








More pics of the pair, she is probably a couple months older than him.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Red hen looking for grit...








She is so tall, and big, that is because her father is huge.








Another picture of my red hen. One of my best hens for sure!


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice up close picture of my boy.








Another black homer that I bred. His mother is a blue grizzle and his father is a huge black pied. He turned out darker than I thought, but still he is a very nice bird.








Here is picture of him and his father... can you see the resemblance?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is another picture of the two. His father has oddly long flight feathers, they are the longest flight feathers i've seen. 








Another one You can notice that he is sort of grizzle, he was much more grizzle as a young bird. 








Him and his girlfriend, all-right;p haha They were my first young pair to hit it off this year. They are taking it slow, they still fight at times, but other wise they are going to be a nice couple. BIG BIRDS


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

The pair again, She is a pretty red grizzle, she is also the sister of the red hen earlier in the page.








Close up of this black grizzle cock bird.








The yellow brothers.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Notice one is full yellow, and the other is a yellow check. Very pretty birds








Here is the brothers with their two sisters, I forgot how many rounds their parents went on this year, but they don't stop haha. They breed like rabbits, most prolific birds in my loft.
















Nice poses


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

very nice pigeons! I love the black ones


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

All are beautiful, i like the yellow check 
probably a hen


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

You have some very nice looking birds. I enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the yellow birds especially, they are just lovely and nice pics too!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I like the grizzle hen most, great pics, nice healthy lookin birds


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I see you are like me I love to have colors in my stock nice birds.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good looking healthy and well built  Love them


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice Pics- really shows the personalities of the birds. They are gorgeous. I like the red griz.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Ditto to all of the above.


----------



## Black.Pied (Jun 27, 2010)

what beed are the blacks


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Black.Pied said:


> what beed are the blacks


What strain do you mean? They are a mix of strains.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

They all look do sharp. Obviously well bred and cared for. I really like the yellow.


----------



## steveeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice looking birds, especially the yellow birds


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments, If you observe the background you can see many feathers from a hawk attack, two of days earlier from the date when I took these pictures. Sadly it was an older hen of mine. I had three flying and she was the oldest one. The other two were young 2011 hens. The hawk attacked them during the evening and the three dispersed into the sky. It got dark, when I saw the situate of a pigeon fly across the sky from the moon shine. I was sure it was her because she was usually returned first. She was really smart and did not want to fly away. The next day when I returned home from school, I looked over our fence and saw an bloody eaten away skeleton. Her frozen body was eaten down to the bone, head missing, and feathers were dispersed throughout.  Sad day but you guys can see the remainder of her feathers in the background of the pictures. The other two younger hens made it back, but this older hen sacrificed her life for the other two by attempting to go into the loft early.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is a picture of the two yellow parents


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i llike those blacks one of my favorite color of pigeon


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Beautiful Birds! If I only had a bigger coop......


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

Birds look healthy. Some beauties you got there. 

Sorry about the loss though, what did you lose in the background there?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

I loss a 2009 dark spread hen to a coopers hawk overnight that night


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

Sorry about the loss. Sadly, I know that image all too well.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Try breeding some of your yellows to your blacks. I notice the mother for the yellows is an indigo. Should give you some interesting colors.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes the mother to all the yellows is an yellowish indigo hen, I may have to try breeding the offspring to blacks like you said. The yellow indigo hen actually had a black mother, and a chocolate indigo father, so i'm thinking that her father must have had the yellow in his genes.


----------



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

you dont band your birds?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

pigeonboy14 said:


> you dont band your birds?


Nope, not all of them, I don't race but I fly...I am young and am going off to college soon and am probably will stop raising once next fall starts. I will be giving my boys and girls away sadly...but I am still enjoying them until that day comes. I am planning to go off to college and once I get a nice job and some property of my own, then I will become more serious in racing pigeons and start banding them. I do feel kind of out dated that the fact that I don't enjoy playing games such as ps3s and xbox 360s like normal guys, but I really enjoy all aspects of raising pigeons. Normal teens these days do not enjoy going outside and enjoy observing nature, instead most of them are on computers and games. I do go on the computer a lot but I don't really ever play games. I feel as if playing games is just a way to entertain yourself for the moment and for some thing for you to do, not saying raising and racing pigeons isn't, but with pigeons you gain qualities that actually help you in life. Pigeon racing is the sport that I hope to do for the rest of my life after I become settled down with house and family of my own. I will build a really nice loft, and buy birds that are quality and race them. I will sure miss these guys though. I think it's been four years of raising pigeons. Every year I grew more experienced and knowledgeable on pigeons, thanks to all the guys that helped me out.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

PigeonX said:


> Nope, not all of them, I don't race but I fly...I am young and am going off to college soon and am probably will stop raising once next fall starts. I will be giving my boys and girls away sadly...but I am still enjoying them until that day comes. I am planning to go off to college and once I get a nice job and some property of my own, then I will become more serious in racing pigeons and start banding them. I do feel kind of out dated that the fact that I don't enjoy playing games such as ps3s and xbox 360s like normal guys, but I really enjoy all aspects of raising pigeons. Normal teens these days do not enjoy going outside and enjoy observing nature, instead most of them are on computers and games. I do go on the computer a lot but I don't really ever play games. I feel as if playing games is just a way to entertain yourself for the moment and for some thing for you to do, not saying raising and racing pigeons isn't, but with pigeons you gain qualities that actually help you in life. Pigeon racing is the sport that I hope to do for the rest of my life after I become settled down with house and family of my own. I will build a really nice loft, and buy birds that are quality and race them. I will sure miss these guys though. I think it's been four years of raising pigeons. Every year I grew more experienced and knowledgeable on pigeons, thanks to all the guys that helped me out.


 Banding your birds is really doing them justice in many ways and you should do it if your going to breed them at all...its isnt all that expensive and most people wont even consider taking a bird on that isnt banded .Its also helps to know who is how old and related to whom so you should really consider banding your birds no matter if you fly or not, its what seperates them from being just another feral bird especially when lost .


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

That's true. But I know a few guys that gave me unbanded birds because they either fell off when they were young or they were late hatches. Im sure that I would be able to find homes for them because this guy gave me nice birds and he said that if i were to ever to be giving them away he would take them back, and he also was interested in some offspring off the birds he gave me. I know all the benefits to banding because every time I've posted pictures of my birds, everyones always like "you should band your birds..." But I have not and it is too late for them, unless if I get snap-ons. But I think they are fine, I don't ever have the time to take them on road training tosses so I don't lose birds to them being lost. I do try and band them as much as possible but I'm not able to get bands. Once in a while I would get a few from freinds but I am still too young to get a credit card and I am not a part of our local club so it is hard for me to get bands.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Okay...I don't really wanna start a new thread, because I've made wayy too many recently, so seeing we're in the topic of bands;
How exactly do I get bands?!?!? I know I can order them, but I don't have any fancy number, and I'm not part of any clubs (none near me!) so if I order them, will they just have a year or something?


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

You could ask the wise experienced pigeon racers around your neighborhood for bands. other wise you could go to websites to get the current year's bands I believe. You unfortunately need someone's credit card to buy it for you. They are not really that expensive, so you could pay someone to buy them for you...


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

PigeonX said:


> You could ask the wise experienced pigeon racers around your neighborhood for bands. other wise you could go to websites to get the current year's bands I believe. You unfortunately need someone's credit card to buy it for you. They are not really that expensive, so you could pay someone to buy them for you...


 If you dont band your birds you just dont get it then , almost every pigeon supply place sells bands for about 45 to 50 cents a piece. It really does help to sell your birds if you sell birds and if you dont it really helps to keep your records straight for racing records or your breeding records too .Most people wont even buy or take in a bird without bands unless it was for free.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

PigeonVilla said:


> If you dont band your birds you just dont get it then , almost every pigeon supply place sells bands for about 45 to 50 cents a piece. It really does help to sell your birds if you sell birds and if you dont it really helps to keep your records straight for racing records or your breeding records too .Most people wont even buy or take in a bird without bands unless it was for free.


Exactly...Thats why I was going to give my birds away. I did not get the part where you wrote " It really does help to sell your birds if you sell birds and if you dont it really helps to keep your records straight" but I totally get what your getting at because I already wrote that "I know all the benefits to banding". I do not have a place that specifically supplies me with bands also, but if there were I would've banded my birds...


----------

